# Peyto lake Alberta Canada



## jack lumber (Sep 17, 2006)

Helloooo,,,newbie posting up a few shots of a recent trip to Jasper park.


----------



## jack lumber (Sep 17, 2006)

Another lake on the icefields parkway.

canon 20d with sigma 10-20


----------



## jack lumber (Sep 17, 2006)

bighorn sheep


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 17, 2006)

Hallo Jack Lumber!
Welcome to ThePhotoForum .

That middle photo here, in your second post, is really nice. I like that one a lot. 
The sky is a bit blown in the first (overexposed, too bright), but both sky AND its reflection in the water in that middle one (third pic of all to be seen here) is really good.

And the fourth makes me laugh.
How come this animal came up SOOOOO close!?!??! It must have had something to do with food. It must ... else I wouldn't know. Cool. 

You have some lovely scenery around you where you are!!!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome to TPF, "Jack". Lovely pictures. My fave is the one in your second post...the mirror reflection of those awesome clouds is breathtaking. And the view from post 1 is stunning.  I look forward to seeing more of your pictures.


----------



## jack lumber (Sep 17, 2006)

Heloo Lafoto, a welcome from the mod,,I'm honored!
 Yes the mountain tops are a little blown out, but the good thing is I only live 4hrs from there, so I can try again,and again ,,,
 The bighorn sheep were quite friendly,they came up to me! I'm sure they have been fed,highly illegal,and personally, I feel it strips them of there dignity.

Greetings and salutations Antarctan from a cold and windy Calgary, I think the mirror reflection has a painted feel.
  It is one of the first shots I have taken with the sigma 
10-20,so I must solicit your opine as to whether or not I have a sharp copy?


----------



## inshaala (Sep 17, 2006)

I have to get a wide angle i think... great shot! Perfectly calm water but mirroring a turbulent looking sky.
Closeup of the sheep is cool too, i like how you can see his eye colour so vividly. (funny looking sheep tho, i would have thought it was a goat )


----------



## jack lumber (Sep 17, 2006)

Hmmm,,yes I can see the sheep look somewhat like a domestic goat.
 However if you do a google image search "mountain goat" you can see there is no similarity.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 17, 2006)

jack lumber said:
			
		

> Another lake on the icefields parkway.
> 
> canon 20d with sigma 10-20



WOW! this one looks exactly like a place from dreams!


----------



## jack lumber (Sep 17, 2006)

It is very real,,its  Lac Beauvert at the Jasper park lodge.

About the only time the lake is that still is the crack of dawn,,but worth getting up for


----------



## ShootHoops (Sep 17, 2006)

I love the "Lac Beauvert" one. It's simply gorgeous.


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 18, 2006)

wow, welcome to tpf jack.  i'm with everyone else on #3... awesome.  at first I was thinking it was maybe a tad dark, but I can't decide now, i like it so much.  Love the first two as well, can't wait to see more attempts, it's beautiful up there... :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 18, 2006)

I agree with MENTOS 100%


----------



## jack lumber (Sep 18, 2006)

JTHphotowow, welcome to tpf jack. i'm with everyone else on #3... awesome. at first I was thinking it was maybe a tad dark, but I can't decide now, i like it so much. Love the first two as well, can't wait to see more attempts, it's beautiful up there... :thumbup:

Different view, but a tad lighter, I was hoping for a radiant sunrise, but this was as good as it got.


----------



## oCyrus55 (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeh, this one^ is a good shot, but still not as magnificent as the other one you posted(number 3).


----------



## ravikiran (Sep 19, 2006)

Excellent


----------



## chris82 (Sep 19, 2006)

yup,no 3s perfect


----------



## abraxas (Oct 31, 2006)

Yo. #3!!


----------



## Cyber Surfer (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is my version of Peyto Lake. Hope you don't mind Jack! Canon 20D with a Canon EF 17-40mm F4.0 L USM lens.


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 31, 2006)

Not at all m8,its good to see what a real photgrapher comes up with!


----------



## Cyber Surfer (Oct 31, 2006)

Who's that, Jack? Us Noob's are just starting.


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 31, 2006)

Well some are farther along than others, lol


----------



## jack lumber (Jan 6, 2007)

Bumping this one, for anyone thinking of coming to the Jasper Alberta meet this summer.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Jan 8, 2007)

Cyber Surfer said:


> Who's that, Jack? Us Noob's are just starting.


what's that you said? NooB? 

With L glass?

and a "_truckload of equipment_"

Lucky NOOB!:king:


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Jan 9, 2007)

#3 for the win!


----------

